# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  هل يكثر الموت في شهر شعبان

## حكاية روووح

هل ورد أثر أن شعبان يكثر فيه قبض الأرواح ؟

الحمد لله
الذي جاء في بعض الآثار أن أسماء من كُتب عليهم الموت في العام كله توحى إلى ملك الموت في شهر شعبان ، ويخبر بأسمائهم في صحائف من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى ، أو أن التقدير السنوي لآجال البشر يكتب في شعبان ، فالموت يقدر في هذا الشهر بحسب ما ورد في هذه الآثار .
لكنها آثار وأحاديث ضعيفة كلها ، فلا ينبغي الاعتماد عليها ، ولا التعويل على ما جاء فيها .
قال القاضي أبو بكر ابن العربي رحمه الله :
"وليس في ليلة النصف من شعبان حديث يُعوَّلُ عليه ، لا في فضلها ، ولا في نسخ الآجال فيها ، فلا تلتفتوا إليها" انتهى .
"أحكام القرآن" (4/117) .
وقد سبق بيان ذلك ، ونقل كلام أهل العلم في هذا الشأن 
وننقل هنا - لمزيد فائدة – بعض ما ذكره السيوطي رحمه الله من الآثار المتعلقة بكتابة الآجال في شعبان ، في كتابه "الدر المنثور" (7/401-402) ، ونعقب كل أثر بتعليق يسير .
قال رحمه الله :
" أخرج ابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم من طريق محمد بن سوقة عن عكرمة :
(فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم) قال : في ليلة النصف من شعبان يبرم أمر السنة ، وينسخ الأحياء من الأموات ، ويكتب الحاج ، فلا يزاد فيهم ولا ينقص منهم أحد . 
وهذا مخالف للصواب الموافق لتفسير جماهير السلف للآية ، أن المراد بها ليلة القدر ، وقد سبق بيان ذلك في جواب السؤال رقم (11722) .
وأخرج ابن زنجويه والديلمي عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
(تقطع الآجال من شعبان إلى شعبان ، حتى إن الرجل لينكح ويولد له وقد خرج اسمه في الموتى) . 
ضعفه الشوكاني في "فتح القدير" (4/801) ، وقال الألباني في "السلسلة الضعيفة" (رقم/6607) : منكر. 
وأخرج ابن أبي شيبة عن عطاء بن يسار قال : لم يكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في شهر أكثر صياما منه في شعبان ، وذلك أنه ينسخ فيه آجال من ينسخ في السنة . 
وهذا مرسل ضعيف .
وأخرج أبو يعلى عن عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصوم شعبان كله ، فسألته ؟ قال : (إن الله يكتب فيه كل نفس ميتة تلك السنة ، فأحب أن يأتيني أجلي وأنا صائم) .
رواه أبو يعلى في "المسند" (8/311) وفي سنده سويد بن سعيد الحدثاني ، ومسلم بن خالد الزنجي ، وطريف ، وكل منهم مضعف في كتب التراجم .
وأخرج الدينوري في " المجالسة " عن راشد بن سعد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
(في ليلة النصف من شعبان يوحي الله إلى ملك الموت بقبض كل نفس يريد قبضها في تلك السنة) .
"المجالسة وجواهر العلم" (ص/206) ، وهو مرسل ، وضعفه الألباني في "ضعيف الجامع" (رقم/4019) .
وأخرج ابن جرير والبيهقي في " شعب الإيمان " عن الزهري ، عن عثمان بن محمد بن المغيرة بن الأخنس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (تقطع الآجال من شعبان إلى شعبان ، حتى إن الرجل ينكح ويولد له وقد خرج اسمه في الموتى) .
قال الشيخ الألباني في "السلسلة الضعيفة" (رقم/6607) : منكر .
وأخرج ابن أبي الدنيا عن عطاء بن يسار قال : إذا كان ليلة النصف من شعبان دفع إلى ملك الموت صحيفة ، فيقال : اقبض من في هذه الصحيفة . فإن العبد ليفرش الفراش وينكح الأزواج ويبني البنيان وإن اسمه قد نسخ في الموتى . 
وهو مجرد قول لعطاء ، ولم يَذْكر له إسناداً .
وأخرج الخطيب وابن النجار عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : (كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم شعبان كله حتى يصله برمضان ، ولم يكن يصوم شهرا تاما إلا شعبان ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ! إن شعبان لَمِن أحب الشهور إليك أن تصومه ؟ فقال : " نعم يا عائشة ! إنه ليس نفس تموت في سنة إلا كتب أجلها في شعبان ، فأحب أن يكتب أجلي وأنا في عبادة ربي وعمل صالح) .
ولفظ ابن النجار : (يا عائشة ! إنه يكتب فيه ملك الموت من يقبض ، فأحب أن لا ينسخ اسمي إلا وأنا صائم) .
رواه الخطيب في "تاريخ بغداد" (4/436) وفي إسناده أبو بلال الأشعري ضعفه الدارقطني كما في "ميزان الاعتدال" (4/507) ، وفيه أحمد بن محمد بن حميد المخضوب ، أبو جعفر المقرئ ، قال فيه الدارقطني : ليس بالقوي . فالحديث ضعيف جدا .
والحاصل : أنه لم يصح في كثرة الموت في شعبان حديث صحيح .

والله أعلم .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------


## طيف الغربة

يجزج ربي كل خير

----------


## حكاية روووح

وإياك غاليتي

----------


## مغفرة الشاطر

يعطيكى العافية

----------


## حكاية روووح

يسلموو على المرور

----------

